

GameDock turns your Apple iPhone into a retro game console - GameDock
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/500587227/gamedock-for-iphone-ipad-and-ipod-touch-devices/dashboard

======
tluyben2
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/500587227/gamedock-
for-i...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/500587227/gamedock-for-iphone-
ipad-and-ipod-touch-devices)

Looks nice definitely. I recently got one of these;
[http://www.gp2x.de/shop/product_info.php/cPath/45/products_i...](http://www.gp2x.de/shop/product_info.php/cPath/45/products_id/173)
and that helped a lot. Seems yours is even nicer.

------
ianthehenry
This appears to be a link to your dashboard, not to the public-facing project
page.

~~~
GameDock
Yikes. You're right. The effects of late nights (developing). :-/

------
GameDock
Hey Hacker News! We're really excited about our KickStarer launch. We both dig
Y Combinator and would love your feedback. Cheers!

